# Question about winning an art contest - SOS



## jmad1010 (Aug 13, 2018)

I am a new artist, slowly building a social media following. There was a small time celebrity looking for artists for a project in September. She put it out there as a contest and I "won" the call, but have to sign over all rights to my work and will not be paid or credited anywhere on the project. I will only be credited via social media. 

What would you do here? Should I settle for the social media followers and sign over my work? Should I ask for payment? 

I am so conflicted. She will be making money off of the art and I will get nothing in return except for a couple of followers on social media. 

I don't know. Please help!


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

First at all you have to demand a written agreement (aka contract) and read it very carefully before sign it. And if that isn't an option for her, then bail it out instantly. You still loosing much less. (of course this is just my opinion)


----------



## diane w (Aug 16, 2018)

I wouldn't sign away my rights for a few social contacts. Just my opinion. a good rule of thumb is if you are conflicted , run don't walk away!


----------

